# Favorite leash?



## Judy Untamed (Oct 26, 2018)

What's your favorite style of leash for introducing it to a new puppy? Slip lead? Flat collar and traditional clipped-on leash? Harness? 

We'll have a very long drive home from the breeder's...probably around 6 hours, or more if I hit some unhappy traffic snarls. So at the very least, we'll need a leash right away for those potty breaks.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

I have always used adjustable nylon flat collars and the longest, lightest leash I can find. Cat leashes are usually good if nothing else is available. Make sure the collar is adjusted snug enough so there is no chance of escape. I seldom spend much on puppy collars as they outgrow them so fast. And at a young age I don't like them on a leash really so I want one that creates the least drag and allows room to move around without creating conflict.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

For a little pup I agree with Sabis. Only spend a few small dollars on something cute, but not much. The first leash is a 1/2 cotton string, like a clothes line. That way there are no knots to get hung up if I let the pup drag it. If it get peed on or nasty dirty I toss it away and cut another length of line. 

I prefer to use a small harness on very young pups than a leash but I didn't use one for their rides home.


----------



## Judy Untamed (Oct 26, 2018)

Thanks, guys! I do have a kennel for the car ride, but I'm concerned about the moments of getting out to go potty. Given the nature of GSDs in general, and the overall scary newness of the entire situation, I'm sure she probably won't stray far from me during potty breaks, but the long-time Mom within me is far too imaginative of worst-case scenarios to chance it without some kind of line that keeps her attached to me for those first brief moments. 

Also, a little later on when she's cleared by the vet to go out into public...we live in a very suburban area with strong leash laws. Lots of parks to explore, but none can be leash-free that I know of. I don't know how to NOT use a leash, once we start walking in public.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

If you're concerned with her getting loose on a potty stop I'd go with either a slip lead or a martingale collar. As everyone else said, something lightweight and inexpensive. 

You could probably get away with one stop on a 6 hour trip. We had a 10 hour drive home with Dena and we stopped maybe 3 times. I know we needed gas once and did drive-through burgers for dinner, we stopped and ate in the parking lot and then let her out before we continued on. We may have stopped once more, I can't recall, maybe for a human pee break, lol. I do remember that she peed a bunch on the front lawn when we got home, I don't think she did much on her potty breaks prior to that.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

You can get small harnesses and very lightweight leashes at Dollar Tree for a buck each. They also have lightweight flat collars in three sizes -- they definitely have them small enough for a puppy.

They're good enough to get you home -- low quality, but they get the job done. I actually buy them there for all our rescue's foster dogs for adoption day, so that every dog goes home with a "temporary" collar and tag, in case their adopters haven't gone shopping yet.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Judy Untamed said:


> Thanks, guys! I do have a kennel for the car ride, but I'm concerned about the moments of getting out to go potty. Given the nature of GSDs in general, and the overall scary newness of the entire situation, I'm sure she probably won't stray far from me during potty breaks, but the long-time Mom within me is far too imaginative of worst-case scenarios to chance it without some kind of line that keeps her attached to me for those first brief moments.
> 
> Also, a little later on when she's cleared by the vet to go out into public...we live in a very suburban area with strong leash laws. Lots of parks to explore, but none can be leash-free that I know of. I don't know how to NOT use a leash, once we start walking in public.


I had the same problem, I prefer to not start puppies on leashes but the city that I lived in had leash laws with hefty fines. So a long light leash or line is the key so puppy can explore a bit while still being safe and law abiding.
One thing I always do when transporting unknown dogs, or Shadow, is leave leash and collar on in the crate. I am aware of the risks but if I am right there it is a far more acceptable risk then having a frightened pup slip past me in a parking lot. When I travel with Shadow I switch her from her long line to a 4 foot leash when I put her in her crate. 
And take baby wipes and a few old towels with you. And bottled water.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

Sabis mom said:


> One thing I always do when transporting unknown dogs, or Shadow, is leave leash and collar on in the crate. I am aware of the risks but if I am right there it is a far more acceptable risk then having a frightened pup slip past me in a parking lot.



100% agree! There are way too many dogs that get lost on volunteer transports when they change to the next transporter at a rest area or gas station because exactly what you imagine occurs -- scared dog who doesn't know you simply bolts at the first opportunity by leaping out of a crate while you are fooling with putting on a collar on it to leash it up. 



Be sure that collar has a tag on it with your cell number too, just in case the worst happens. You can pick one up at most Walmart stores at a machine in the front of the store near the entrance. They have small tags that are cat-sized that would be perfect for a pup -- it may only have room for a cell number, but that's enough.


----------



## Judy Untamed (Oct 26, 2018)

Tagged collar with info
Lightweight leash
Baby wipes
Towels
Water bowl
Bottled water
Crate

I'm making a list and checking it twice. Eight more days....feels like forever, and feels like no time at all. Mostly, feels like forever, still.... LOL


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Judy Untamed said:


> Tagged collar with info
> Lightweight leash
> Baby wipes
> Towels
> ...


Garbage bag and cash. Quicker and easier to toss a twenty to the gas dude then mess with a card. On long trips I always take a change of clothes because I cannot tell you how many fosters have puked, pooped or peed on me. LOL! But this is a pretty quick trip really.
Also take music you like in case you get a screamer. Had a whole litter I was bringing home and ONE screamed like I was skinning him the whole way. Don't be scared though, most of the pups I have travelled with curled up and slept. Do stop for a potty break though, because the puppy will undoubtedly have to pee as soon as you cannot pull over, it's just a law.


----------



## Judy Untamed (Oct 26, 2018)

Sabis mom said:


> Do stop for a potty break though, because the puppy will undoubtedly have to pee as soon as you cannot pull over, it's just a law.


LOL! 

I did almost this exact same drive eleven years ago when I brought my dobie pup home. It's funny because I didn't know nearly as much then as I know now...and I didn't know enough to be so worried about stuff. She made the drive pretty easily and was a world-class road-trip dog her whole life. 

It's good reading the tips and reminding me of stuff I haven't thought about yet. And a six-ish hour drive isn't particularly long (at least in my world of cross-country drives) but it will probably feel like forever to the little pup.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

Sabis mom said:


> Garbage bag and cash. Quicker and easier to toss a twenty to the gas dude then mess with a card.


Ha, depends on where she is... we don’t have gas dudes. Card is easier than leaving pup to go inside.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Fodder said:


> Ha, depends on where she is... we don’t have gas dudes. Card is easier than leaving pup to go inside.


Ok ya got me. Our pay at the pump machines in Calgary were a bit infamous for skimmers so I never used them. Still don't and I doubt it's an issue around here. I always carry cash with the dogs in the car so I can just toss it at them and run.


----------



## GSDchoice (Jul 26, 2016)

I like my 6-foot nylon leash for my dog - dries quickly when wet, lightweight, strong, easy to clean, not expensive to replace. The 6 foot length complies with all the leash laws which our town has helpfully posted up at every trail and park (sigh). 

Can't wait to see pics of your new pup and see how it's all going.

( Hopefully you will not be here with posts entitled "haven't slept in three days" or "pup keeps peeing in the house"...!
But you are an experienced dog owner, I think it should go well! )


----------



## Colorado (Nov 25, 2007)

I don't want to give you more to think about but my vet, the breeder, and a friend that is a vet / dairy farmer all said that if it were their puppy they would not stop for potty breaks for fear of parvo. They recommended pee pads in the kennel and just drive, drive, drive.

In the 9+ hour drive from KS to CO, Codex pooped once and peed twice. The poop was an epic adventure leading to a sponge bath with baby wipes with the temperature in the teens in a 20 mph crosswind. A moment to remember but we got through it.

Again I don't want you to worry but I was very surprised to have my vet and the breeder both agree on the no potty break thing. When I asked I was expecting the "don't believe everything you read on the internet" answer. They specifically said grass and dirt in heavily trafficked areas was the biggest concern. I ended up making a mat out of 4 pee pads and duct tape and used that on concrete to administer the baby wipe bath. As usual I probably was being extra cautious but just thought I'd mention it.


----------



## Femfa (May 29, 2016)

Sabis mom said:


> Ok ya got me. Our pay at the pump machines in Calgary were a bit infamous for skimmers so I never used them. Still don't and I doubt it's an issue around here. I always carry cash with the dogs in the car so I can just toss it at them and run.


This made me laugh because I had my debit card information stolen at a pay pump in Edmonton on a road trip, haha. Never trusted any gas station in AB after that again.

Something to add as well - when we went with my partner and his sister to go pick up her Golden puppy, the breeder offered to let us take home a blanket and stuffed toy with her in the crate for the ride home to give her something familiar. I don't know if that's what your breeder will offer, but it's something to think about.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

I took all my pups I ever had out early to explore leash or no leash. Max and Luna were winter pups though and outings were at times limited. It is important that you are aware of any parvo going around in your area. I had purchased both inexpensive but nice leather collar and leather leash and both lasted a long time from petco and smart palk-which has often great deals and sales. They grow very fast and found I had to get no special pup leash.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I like either a narrow nylon leash that I used for my Italian Greyhounds, or one of my thin leather show leads to walk puppies. Since all my puppies have gone to work with me every day (for close to a year), they quickly learn to walk on a leash. Plus there’s the added advantage of learning to pee and poop while leashed.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

to pick up a puppy?? get a nylon harness and a flat collar......puppies CAN slip a flat collar...hard to get out a regular harness....don't worry about what you need to train with right now...you just want a safety net to potty the puppy when you stop. Also be careful WHERE you stop and potty the pup.......rest stops with potty areas can be hazardous....find something else, an office building complex with small grassy areas for example....somewhere dozens and dozens of dogs have not frequented regularly.

take towels, lots of paper towels and plastic bags for soiled items, jugs of water so the supply is consistant. And yes, I agree, leave teh harness on pup in crate, with maybe a 6 inch line from it if you don't want to risk him eating the leash.

Good luck and have fun!

Lee


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Femfa said:


> This made me laugh because I had my debit card information stolen at a pay pump in Edmonton on a road trip, haha. Never trusted any gas station in AB after that again.
> 
> Something to add as well - when we went with my partner and his sister to go pick up her Golden puppy, the breeder offered to let us take home a blanket and stuffed toy with her in the crate for the ride home to give her something familiar. I don't know if that's what your breeder will offer, but it's something to think about.


Off topic but the only machines I will use anymore after living in Alberta are machines in actually banks, and I still examine them, or debit machines fastened within sight of the cashiers. If they can be moved out of sight I pay cash or nothing. If they look sketchy they probably are. Multiple skimming issues and trips to the bank to replace cards have forever cured me.

Back on topic. If parvo is prevalent, buy potty pads and have puppy stay on them or as was suggested simply don't stop. Wrap any pads laid down in garbage bags and do not reuse, they are much cheaper then parvo. But absolutely talk to a vet and get the low down. Follow any recommendations to the letter, it's nothing to play with.


----------



## Judy Untamed (Oct 26, 2018)

I hadn't even thought about parvo.  Thanks for bringing that to my attention. I'll be calling my vet soon to set up Yazzy's first visit, so I'll ask them then about the prevalence of parvo both in my area and in the I-35 corridor that we'll be driving down to come home. Even if it's only a mild concern at this time, I'll avoid the places where dogs most commonly wander and potty, because there's lots of other icky stuff out there beyond parvo. 



GSDchoice said:


> ( Hopefully you will not be here with posts entitled "haven't slept in three days" or "pup keeps peeing in the house"...!
> But you are an experienced dog owner, I think it should go well! )


:grin2: I've SO missed being a mom to a baby and look forward to it with relish....sleepless nights, crying, peeing, pooping, biting, chewing....it's all part of mommyhood, and I can't wait!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

If you have to stop, find a church or some other building where dogs would not commonly frequent.

As far as leashes and collars, either a harness or non-slip collar (not a choker but a martingale type). Not a regular buckle or snap collar.


----------



## Pipper (Jul 27, 2018)

I use an adjustable harness and a retractable leash while walking and training my dog. A puppy will grow very fast, so the adjustable harness for puppies can fit his growing shape and be safe to a new puppy without any training. And the retractable leash helps you control your puppy in different situations, such as shortening it while crossing the road. However, I suggest you should not put your puppy outside immediately, let him adapt to the hardness and leash at first, then follow the steps in this article.
Hope to see your feedback!


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Yes to the martingale collar!


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Pipper said:


> I use an adjustable harness and a retractable leash while walking and training my dog. A puppy will grow very fast, so the adjustable harness for puppies can fit his growing shape and be safe to a new puppy without any training. And the retractable leash helps you control your puppy in different situations, such as shortening it while crossing the road. However, I suggest you should not put your puppy outside immediately, let him adapt to the hardness and leash at first, then follow the steps in this article.
> Hope to see your feedback!


I know this is off topic but for future reference this needs to be addressed. Most pups from reputable breeders will be used to wearing some sort of collar as they are most often kept track of by use of coloured collars. Further to that I am firmly convinced that the more of a thing we make of things the more they will react. So put a collar on the little goober under supervision and go about your business. 
Retractable leashes should be banned. They have no place on a real dog. They are dangerous and teach horrible habits and they are the last thing I would put on a vulnerable and learning puppy. The whole object of the game is to teach them NOT to pull or resist the leash. To follow and stay near with the leash being only for back up and safety, and to keep us in compliance with the laws. With the possible exception of service dog handlers any owner of a GSD who cannot learn to handle a leash and long line should not own one.
I know you meant well and it is awesome that you share your experience, keep learning and experimenting with what works for you.
@dogfaeries totally agree with the martingale. Snippy headed little Shadow can slip a flat collar faster then I can react, or even blink!


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Sabis mom said:


> totally agree with the martingale. Snippy headed little Shadow can slip a flat collar faster then I can react, or even blink!



Had Italian Greyhounds (with their skinny little heads) for years, and I’m paranoid about dogs slipping their collars! All puppies are walked on a martingale. Actually I have martingales for the adult dogs too. I recently bought a limited slip collar from White Pine for Scarlet, which I really like.


----------



## atomic (Mar 28, 2016)

For me I have three leashes I use regularly depending on what we’re doing. For my Dobie he gets a ten foot horse lead when we go hiking. I also have a biothane orange lead that also turns into a slip lead I use for any of the other dogs on hikes or forays into town. All of their collars are made from similar material as it’s indestructible, weather proof, and with the wipe of a rag looks brand new again. Then I have a bungee leash I like to use for jogging and hiking. It can clip to a waist belt and has two handholds one close up to the collar and the other by the handle, I like it because it gives ample warning to the dog when they’re nearing the end of the leash. For a new puppy I always got their first collar/harness/leash from the dollar tree. It’s not any worse quality than basic nylon gear at the chain pet stores and cost ten times less.


----------



## GrowingUpwithDaphne (Mar 6, 2019)

Hi everyone! To answer this question, I've been through 4 leashes already with my puppy. I did find a guy that makes paracord dog leashes. Their very simple leashes and my pup can't bite or chew through it. I believe his email is [email protected] if you're interested. 
I got the leash over a month ago now and it hasn't torn or ripped. The other leashes I bought ripped within a week or two. These paracord leashes are great if you have a teething pup like I do, that likes to chew on the leash when we're out. Good luck!


----------

